# IUI OR IVF?



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Afternoon Ladies 

I was wandering whether anybody has gone straight for IVF rather than IUI with the success rate being higher.  We may have to have IUI and with the cost being around £1000 I was wandering whether it would be worth just having one go at IVF if it is more likely to work rather than having 3 or more goes at IUI if it does not work.  Sorry I am rambling, do you know what I mean?  

Kerry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for replying Julie

I don't know the actual cost for IUI at our hospital as we have got our first appointment next week, but I read on this site of £1000 being the average cost so I just thought it would be the same at all hospitals.  The hospital we are going to is an NHS/Private hospital so who know we may be able to get some funding.  We are going to the Queens Hospital in Burton, Staffs.  I have looked on their website but they do not give statistics for IUI only IVF.  I guess I will have to wait until next week.  

Thank you so much for replying Julie

Kerry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

